# Disaster



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

*dead fish*

well i have gone through a period of loosing 3 zebra danios and my guppy and i think it might be a disease. 2 of the danios and the guppy dissapeared but i saw one danio before it disapeared and it didnt look too good. 

Observation:
its body was curved in a crescent shape with the tail going downward when the head was straight. he would dissapear for a while then show up at feeding time but would not eat. it also looked like its stomach dissapeared as the other fish had big tummies, this one did not. the fins were clamped and it would stay bty its self most of the time. my dad also said he saw it swim for a minute, stop, and then do a nose dive to the bottom (still alive though). 

My paramaters are

Ammonia- 0
Nirate- 10
Nitrite- 0
pH- 7.0

Does any one know of a disease or illness that might have caused this? Please let me know. i dont want all of my fish to die so if it is a disease i would like to start treat ment right away. Thanks in advance!

Also in the tank there were (including the dead/missing) 1 rubberlip pleco, 1 striped raphael catfish, 1 guppy, 4 platies, 3 angels, 6 danios, and 6 cories.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea about what it could be?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not really. headstanding and swimming trouble sound like swim bladder, skinny bellies and not eating sounds like internal parasites. Usually they kill somewhat slowly. Rapid death is more likely to be bacteria.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i dont think it was rapid, as i saw it with the belly and curved body for at least 3 days


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

with bigger fish, parasites kill by starving the fish, so it can take weeks. 

Read through the charts on fishyfarmacy.com. Pick one thing at a time and medicate, if no improvement, change water, run fresh carbon, then change meds. 

If you think its bacterial, try maracyn w/ Maracyn II. I think one is gram positive, one is gram negative. Quickcure (formylin + malachite green) for fungus or ich, Prazi-Pro for parasites.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well whatever disease has claimed the lives of the other danios and guppy, has claimed another victem. this morning while doing a water change i noticed a zebra danio dead near the back of the tank. it must have happened not too long before i did the water change. but i got some pictures because it looks just like it did before it died: same curved body (only it was a little more curved and it was curved down, not sideways), clamped fins. i know a dead fish isnt the same as a live sick fish but it looks the same so i thought it might help.


----------

